# Bree my miracle cleft palate pup.



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

Born at 4 ounces Bree dropped down to 2.5 ounces in one day. She was the runt of her 7 pup litter. With a cleft lip and cleft palate. After 3 weeks of tube feeding Bree has finally pulled through. Now that she has been eating food on her own for a week she is one of the largest in her little and....

****Pure miracle*****
her palate completely fused together so she *no longer has a cleft palate*. She still has a cleft lip which is just a "cosmetic issue" now that she eats on her own.

Just thought I would share her story incase anyone out there with a cleft palate pup or hears of one and thinks that euthanasia is the only option for puppies like Bree. 
THESE GUYS CAN BE SAVED AND ARE TOTALLY WORTH SAVING!:love5:

This is Bree tiny and frail at 1 week 2 days old (5 ounces which is 1.5 ounces under weight)
View attachment 5516



This is Bree yesterday 4.5 weeks old (14 ounces! right on track <3 )
View attachment 5518


View attachment 5517


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bree is absolutely beautiful...sounds like she is doing great.....thank you for giving her a chance....the love she will give you will be forever :angel1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, that IS a miracle! Yay! Will be anxious for further updates and to watch her grow. She's obviously not having any problems eating now.  Truly great news!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Such a lovely story, look forward to updates x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love happy endings, I adore baby pups, and I so admire folks who take those extra steps to help those in need.. This story has all three.. What more could anyone want?? Congratulations!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats great news! I remember the pics you posted after she was born, its so nice to have a follow up and to hear she is doing so well!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Such wonderful news....what a little angel she is. So glad to see she is progressing so well:hello1:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Go little Bree, what great news.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

she is lovely. I can't wait to see her grow up..


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is a sweet heart & gorgeous! I'm so glad she's pulled through so well...definitely a little miracle!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great story. Beautiful baby. She is adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Such a great story. I am so happy for her and you. Can't wait to see further updates.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What brilliant news!
She is a little miracle and so so cute!
Really happy for you both!!!


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks everyone for your warm comments <3 i will definitely be posting updates!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

great having good news for a change
glad she pulled through it all


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

It's awesome that you took such great care of her and she's thriving. Congratulations!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Awwww, what a sweet little miracle baby. :love5:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for the story on baby bree and she is so cute really glad she pulled through and eating so well now


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

what a great story she looks great i had a cleft palate puppy in my litter and i cried and begged the vet to put a tube in and let me feed her by tube but they told me there was no way she would survive and she would die in agony of aspiration of the lungs it was heartbreaking decision to make and i often wonder what would have happened did i make the wrong decision i wonder 

she is such a sweetie well done x


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love happy endings! I'm glad she's doing great! She is precious and I bet she'll be an amaaaaaazing chi baby!  You're doing such a great thing for her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't wait for updates, what a great story. Bless her.


----------

